# Alternative choices instead of medications



## AgentD (Dec 27, 2010)

Seems like the older I get the more anxiety I have. I have never been diagnosed with having any kind of real anxiety issues, but sometimes I just feel really overwhelmed with things. Has anyone ever had anxiety issues and you were not on any kinds of meds for it, if so what was your alternative to medications?


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

Yoga. Mindfulness training. Exercise. 

Good luck!


----------



## Workingitout (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi AgentD, My doctor recommended I take SAM-E. You can buy this at most pharmacies or at GNC or online at Puritan Pride Discount Vitamins & Herbal Supplements from Puritan's Pride . I take 3 pills (400 mg per dose) a day, at least 30 minutes before a meal. Works well for me.

Yoga, meditation, prayer & exercise helps as well.


----------



## AgentD (Dec 27, 2010)

vthomeschoolmom said:


> Yoga. Mindfulness training. Exercise.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks! I deffo need to up my exercise, I'm getting slack, ha!

Yes, I've heard of that SAM-E, never tried it though, might be worth a shot.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Yes. I have been seeing a therapist who uses hypnosis. It's great for relaxation. Also learn to meditate. I have picked up a lot of terrific techniques from some of the "New Age" religion books as well.


----------



## AgentD (Dec 27, 2010)

827Aug said:


> Yes. I have been seeing a therapist who uses hypnosis. It's great for relaxation. Also learn to meditate. I have picked up a lot of terrific techniques from some of the "New Age" religion books as well.


I have tried to meditate, but my mind always wanders. I guess there is an art to it, and something I have to keep trying.


----------

